# YANMAR 2210 ? Potential buyer has questions?



## RUMBLON

OK, im a tgotal newbee who knows a little about hotrods and can paint and do body work but know nothing about tractors. I am looking at buying a grey market Yanmar from a company in Idaho who gets their tractors from Coldwater tractor importers from Washington.

I was looking at a larger 2820 but the seller has me thinking about a 2210 saying it will do what I want. Its 2K less too. One he says is a 25 HP tarctor and the 2820 is a 30Hp or close.

Now I have been reading a lot about these tractors and I see some prefer the 3 cylinder tractors over the two cylinder tractors like the 2210? Is there a difference in operating and longevity?

I am clueless. I am thinking Yanmar because I hear that parts are easy to find?

here is the company who imports them and their invetory. The get new stuff all the time.

http://www.coldwatertractors.com/inventory.html



ANY ADVISE IS APPRECIATED

RUMBLON


----------



## wjjones

Welcome to the Forum!..RUMBLON.. We actually have a mod on here from Idaho maybe he will be able to help.


----------



## winston

The 2210 has the largest 2 cylinder engine Yanmar put in these old tractors. The two cylinders are infamous for what is called the Yammer hammer. If one didn't know better it might seem they are going to come apart. They are also infamous for their low speed torque. Very dependable simple engines. Rated 22pto horse power and about 26 engine horsepower. Weighs in at about 1920 lbs.

The 2820 is 28 pto horsepower and about 33-1/2 engine horse power. The 3 cylinders are a little smoother running and maybe a little quieter. Weighs is at about 3700 lbs. That is a lot of difference. Nearly twice the weight. Is towing going to be in the equation?

Both models have the power shift transmissions for shifting on the go. These models would have a "D" suffix if they were 4 wheel drive. Many will disagree with me but if a loader will ever be a consideration for you I would strongly advise you to look at 4 wheel drive. 

Parts are pretty available for these two tractors considering they are 30 years old. 

What size acreage will you be maintaining? Loader work, mowing, plowing?

Best of luck in you decision.


----------



## RUMBLON

Thanks for the replies. OK, Im no expert on any of this besides reading a lot. As far as these tractors they are BOTH 4x4 tractors. They do both come in 2x4 but these are 4x4 as I have no use for a 2x4. 



I did decided to buy one and went with the 2210 DBT itS AN APPROX 24 hp 4X4 AND THIS ONE HAS 1017 HOURS ON IT. Dont get me wrong I would LOVE a brand new kubota, but this tractor was 5K and $1500 for the loader since I bought the tractor from them. They are $1799 otherwise. I simply dont and wont have the cash for a nicxe 20K tractor or higher. 


Here are a couple of links on them.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/a...front-end.html

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYcHtjz9L6s[/ame]

http://www.coldwatertractors.com/backhoes.htm

http://ymowners.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2484

Im looking for some imput on the 2210 Yanmar. I have painted hot rods so I plan on shooting this little tractor and making it nicer than when purchased. I need a supple for decals and the correct paint.

Im buying their looader and a post hole gigger Coldwater also carries a backhoe they make but unless I find another $2700 I wont be able to afford that either but it would make life a lot easier.

thanks for the replies again. I am already looking for the correct paint. hoye carries it but its pricy for what I could call tractor paint. I am sure I can have it mixed cheaper of find it locally.

hoye at $35.00 for a quart plus shipping. 
http://www.hoyetractor.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=HTE&Product_Code=QP-RED

I will try and search locally.





RUMBLON


----------

